# I have O & Ho scale newspapers for you



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have made some scale newspapers that you can get from my website if you wish.

It is my hope to collect scale pictures for all of us to use in one central place. All credit will be given to who ever gives it.
Email me with your contributions.
This will work if we work together guys.
Thanks head of time for your help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The wife has this site for printables. Larger scales and 1:48 not Ho though.


http://www.printmini.com/printables/pq.shtml


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks tman, things like this are what I am looking for.


----------

